# NARP/RPA Spring on the Hill



## Seaboard92 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well as many of you guys know I was the first ever Spring Fellowship recipient for the Spring on the Hill event. When we go to congress for some good old fashioned citizen advocacy work. And hopefully we will bring back some funding for passenger rail at the end of the day, or at least keep the National Network. I was in a toss up if I wanted to write a new post here, or just post a link to my blog. So here is a link to my blog (http://jmhinely.blogspot.com/2017/04/an-ode-to-narp-and-week-in-washington.html) but I am also going to write up more of the rail aspects for you guys here.

Sunday

First off I was booked on Amtrak No. 90 the Palmetto to go north, which as I'm sure those of you whom follow my reports can tell is not my normal train Normally I take the Silver Meteor No. 98 to go north almost exclusively. I left my house a bit late because my dad was slow as usual when it comes to getting out the door. We made it to the Florence Bojangles to pick up lunch for my journey on the "Chicken Bone Express" right around 11 for a 11:32 train which if you ask me is too close. But somehow it worked out fine, without having to wait too long at the Florence Station. The first thing I noticed was how crowded the station was, with about fifty people who were all waiting on the train. I was the only one who was wearing a suit because I had an appointment to go to right upon arrival in Washington.

The train came in more or less on time and I boarded, and had to move my seat mate out of my seat whom was nursing a hangover from the night before. After I ate my lunch I used my time to ask the people I knew who had boarded in the SC-1 district what their political affiliation, what they like about Amtrak, why they travel Amtrak, and what could be improved; because I would be meeting with their representative in Washington former Governor Mark Sanford. It was a fairly uneventful ride in the aisle seat, where I worked partially on a paper, and playing old 90s Tycoon computer games. The conductor announced a smoke stop at Wilson, NC because of the large number of PAX boarding. So I naturally took that as a chance to get a locomotive picture in a place that we normally do not have a smoke stop at.

We ran more or less onetime the entire way to DC which was definitely a nice thing, as well as my friend Joe's train the Cardinal. Once I detrained in Washington I went straight up the escalator, across the terminal to the Red Line, and was on a train to Silver Spring within five minutes after arrival. I made my way to the welcome reception right as it was ending. But I still managed to meet a handful of people, before I checked in, left my bags in the room and went to dinner with the New River boys.

I went to dinner at the Old Ebite Bar across the street from the White House with Joe and the crew of two PVs that came in on a middle school field trip. They have a fantastic burger, had I known they were paying my meal I would have probably had the steak to be honest. It was great getting to meet some new people and making good connections. I was a full hour late to the meal but you can always rely on WMATA for that. After dinner we went back to their cars on Track Thirty which were also attached to Wick Moorman's Sandy Creek. Where Joe proudly showed me all of the upgrades his crew and himself had made to the cars since I had last seen them. They are worlds apart, and much better.

Around 23:30 I went back to the hotel on the Red line, and found a short cut to and from the Metro stop. Then went to sleep.

Monday

Monday was our real conference day where we had several speakers. I went downstairs around 8:00 and sat down with Charlie, and met some of his friends for breakfast. Then sat with Andrew from LA for the actual conference, where we had speakers from Amtrak, Alstom, transit advocates, among others. I have to say the guy from MARTA Army reminded me somewhat of one of my old violin teachers. And it was definitely nice to talk to the different volunteer advocates in the time they set aside for us to visit their booths.

Lunch was a sandwich bar, where I sat with the person who has been aiding me with my fellowship Betsy, and her daughter. We had an interesting lunch being lectured to by someone from Alstom about the new Acelas. Prior to the meeting I wasn't a big fan of the idea of Acela NEC development prior to Long Distance equipment development. But he did manage to calm my fears of that, so I can easily support that now. We then had breakout sessions with our regions on how to lobby for passenger rail funding. And somehow I got put with the president of NARP which was definitely a helpful thing.

I didn't go to the division meeting after the breakout sessions because I was invited to a car reception as the fellow on the PV the Dearing (which is a car I actually work on) on track ten. So I went down early and talked to Joe whom was tasked as the official NARP/RPA photographer for the night, along with his chef helping in the kitchen. The event was with the Dearing and an Amfleet I Cafe car tied onto the rear. Most of the reception I have to say I was on the platform talking with Joe, and Carolyn whom I seemed to get along with the best. And we saw Chris Christie coming off of an Acela get into an SUV.

The three of us did go in after the last guests arrived and we mingled with the different people, and I somehow ended up sitting next to the VP of Operations for Amtrak during the awards ceremony. So that was definitely interesting even though we really didn't speak to each other. After that awards ceremony or fundraising speech I went and talked to Nelson, and the New River boys before eventually leaving to have dinner with the New River boys at Thunder River Grill in Union Station.

We had a productive dinner talking about charters, including some of my plans to acquire a new large contract. Then we all went back to Track 30 and played Cards Against Humanity, and the later it gets the more fun the game becomes. I left at the usual time around 11:30 to go back to the hotel because Metro's last Red Line train is at 12:02 and I like to have some space before it.

Tuesday

I was on my way to catch the MARC train to DC when I noticed Sasha in the lobby so I stopped by to talk to him, and of course I was introduced to Kathleen of Washington state and her father, and the entire Washington Delegation. And somehow the conversation started, and I missed the MARC train. And I have to say I am super happy I missed the MARC train as I made a really great friend because of this. I escorted Kathleen and her father to their first meeting in Russel because I really feel like a local in DC now as often as I am there. Then I went thru the bowels of the Senate side tunnels to get to my meeting in Dirkson. I find it so cool to walk around the basement because it feels like it should be forbidden but it isn't.

My first meeting with Tim Scott's aide didn't seem that productive, as it only lasted eight minutes. And I walked across Capitol Hill to get to my next meeting with the representative from my college district Tom Rice (SC-7). I was so lucky to have Betsy come to this meeting because she taught me a lot. She is super good at this stuff, which aided me the rest of the day. And we talked about her goals of owning a private railcar and of course I told her I am more then happy to manage, and rebuild it for her. No real surprise on that regard. The two of us had lunch in the cheapest place to eat in DC the house cafeteria the two of us ate for I believe 8 dollars, which is cheeper then it is for two people back home.

My next meeting was with Mark Sanford, not his aide but the actual representative. How cool was that, and I believe I brought him over to our side on the funding issues. And I feel it was a very productive meeting. I then took the Subway (really trolley) over to my last meeting at Grahams office. And somehow between the house side and the senate side I got lost and found myself almost walking into congress. They really need some signage. My last meeting was pretty good with an aide, and it was a great conversation.

On the way back to the NARP/RPA reception on the house side I took the Subway back. When I walked on the platform both cars were in the station one was full of senators and aides with no seats left, and one was empty. So I boarded the empty one, and they took off. I looked at the motorman and said why don't we have some fun. So we took off and hauled and ended up overtaking them. Then we won the race, and of course I gave her a high five. This time I did not get lost in the Capitol and made it to my destination.

At the reception I stood with Kathleen, Sasha, and the other people in my age bracket (there were maybe ten of us in that age bracket). After listening to some speeches and some awards Kathleen, Sasha, and I went to Uno's for a light dinner which was very enjoyable. And we had great discussions about a little bit of everything, and sometimes quite lively. After that dinner we went down to track thirty where we had to wait a bit for Joe to come back and unlock the cards so we could play Cards Against Humanity with Joe in the NYC 38. Our friend from Washington State Claire came down and joined us as well. Sasha left early because he is more cautious then the rest of us on the Metro Red Line timings.

We had a great night playing cards on the cars before Kathleen, Claire, and I left around my usual time for the hotel. When we got back Kathleen and I sat down and watched some of the late night TV circuit we both love the same TV shows......

Wednesday

Well it was the business meeting today, which I honestly kinda wanted to skip partially from being super tired, and partially from wanting to go on a all day date around DC. But somehow we made the decision to go to the meeting, and I watched Charlie win the seat on the Board, and the new branding. I also had the most awkward elevator ride of my life this morning. Then we had our Keynote lunch with a women from Politico. We had steak and I sat at the millennial table, where somehow we had three older people and they learned really quick that I work on the railroad. I have the mouth to prove it when I'm talking about IPH matters, and different PVs I've had over the years that were memorable. We arranged a millennial photo shoot on the Dearing to use as a marketing tool to show that NARP/RPA is a young social group for people my age who want to advocate for an American issue.

I left the keynote early so that I could get down to Track Ten and set up for the photoshoot, and we all met at two with the exception of Kathleen who got stuck on the Metro (she came late). And we had a great little reception for just the people under 50 on the car (all ten of us). After Kathleen came her, her father, and myself took a walking tour of DC's Capitol district and then the Air And Space Museum. I was a bit miffed that I had an appointment with Mayor John Robert Smith (R-Meredian, MS) and had to leave my date early, but none the less it was an interesting meeting. After that I met up with Abe, Malcom, (an older guy I forget his name), and myself at Cafe Berlin. My favorite restaurant in Washington, and who should walk in about ten minutes after me but Senator McCain, and Senator Graham.

We had a great dinner, and talked about so many issues, and just things about life. I love hanging out with the youth of the group. Then Malcom and I had to go pick up some groceries for the reception on the Dearing the next day, and we dropped them off on the vestibule of the car, before getting milkshakes in Union Station for us. After that I went back and packed my bags to come home as I would be leaving at three on the Silver Star.

Thursday

Well I checked out of the hotel early because I wanted to have breakfast with Kathleen and her father before they left on the 9:20 Regional to New York. So I was on the 7 AM MARC departure for Washington which had no space for me to sit but a ten minute ride not bad. I dropped my bags off on the Dearing where I immediately went to work getting ice for Borden from the commissary and walking past the NS office cars that were in the station on Track 7. So now I can say I have been deep in the bowels of Union Station in areas most of you will never visit.

As I was waiting for Kathleen to show up she texted me to tell me the Red Line caught fire so they were hoofing it on feet from Gallery Place to Union Station, and I could see my breakfast date going up in smoke too. They arrived around 8:40 and we sat down at one of the bakeries in Union and we were able to enjoy a last few minutes of fellowship. Before leaving the Dearing however I looked to see what track they were on. When it was time for boarding, I carried Kathleen's bag (which lost a wheel) all the way onto the train and put in the luggage rack above her seat. Before walking back to the Dearing and helping set up for the lunch reception, where I learned how to set up a five star place setting.

While we were waiting on our guest to arrive I stood on the platform directing commuters that this was not a MARC train on track ten. Honestly it is an insult to this great car to have commuters confuse it with one of those. When our guest arrived I took several photos from the inside and outside of the car (to use the new logo marketing). Then while he ate, I went and upgraded my ticket from coach to a sleeper on the train because I was super tired only having 15 hours of sleep max over the last few days. After he left Borden and I had a chance to sit down and eat our lunch which was amazing. She is really an amazing cook, and person. Then all too soon it was time for me to leave for my train where I walked down to my track and boarded my sleeper to go south.

I spent most of the ride working on a paper I had meant to finish before leaving for DC (but that didn't happen) so I wrote ten pages on the train. I honestly don't want to see the grade on it because I felt like I was rambling towards the end of it because I was so tired. I bought a bag of chips in a vain attempt to stay awake that didn't really work. But it did accomplish having shop talk with the TA-C, and LSA in the cafe car about Private Car life. Which was quite fun.

We lost about forty minutes on CSX prior to Raleigh while I slaved away at a paper, so I really didn't notice till my ride asked if were going to be on time into Camden. Sometime after Raleigh I couldn't hold on any longer and I passed out, before waking up somewhere south of Hamlet, and north of Walace. I went down to the conductor to ask if I could get off a stop early in Camden because it was closer to my house, and of course he had no issue with that. And that ended up in an hours worth of shop talk with the conductor and a women formerly from Bethune who was sitting in the cafe about small town life. We arrived 29 minutes off the advertised and instead of the usual double stop we did it in one.

All in all it was a great trip and I'm so glad I went. I didn't get to bed till four because I had to Finish that essay with sources because our internet was out on the train the whole trip.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 30, 2017)

The Palmetto at Wilson




The Braddock Inn the location of the nighttime card games on Track 30




Sandy Creek Wick Moormans car. We had a good view inside from the 38.




Gov Sanford and I in his office.




The second Millennial photo shoot.




The first Millennial photo shoot.




Kathleen and I waving to our adoring constituents from the back of the Dearing.




Kathleen and I waving to the commuters of Washington Union Station pledging them that we will make trains great again in the United States.




Andrew from LA a fellow former IPH guy.




Tuesday night card game.




My MARC train in the Maryland fog.




Our five star place seating for Thursday lunch.




I felt like a commuter looking in.




Thursday lunch reception.




Thursday lunch reception.




Borden making dessert for the lunch reception.




The lunch reception posing for a photo.




My lunch that the lovely Chef Borden made.




91 at Richmond.


----------



## keelhauled (Apr 30, 2017)

Are my membership dues really going towards giving NARP a private car? Good grief.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Apr 30, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> Well as many of you guys know I was the first ever Spring Fellowship recipient for the Spring on the Hill event. When we go to congress for some good old fashioned citizen advocacy work. ...
> 
> ...
> 
> All in all it was a great trip and I'm so glad I went.


Thanks for that solid report. The event seems so much less intimidating now. And thanks for all your good work.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 30, 2017)

keelhauled said:


> Are my membership dues really going towards giving NARP a private car? Good grief.


Actually the car was donated for use by the owner. The owner is on the council. So no you didn't pay for it. Even though I could make the argument that a PV could help NARP


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 30, 2017)

WoodyinNYC said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well as many of you guys know I was the first ever Spring Fellowship recipient for the Spring on the Hill event. When we go to congress for some good old fashioned citizen advocacy work. ...
> ...


Thank you. It's not really that intimidating. Nothing to worry about. It's a great bunch of guys. It's a bit intimidating for me being one of the ten youngest members. But not too bad


----------



## jis (May 1, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> keelhauled said:
> 
> 
> > Are my membership dues really going towards giving NARP a private car? Good grief.
> ...


And the attached Amcafe was contributed by Amtrak as I understand it. A few senior Amtrak folks dropped by, including Joe McHugh.


----------



## jphjaxfl (May 5, 2017)

Great Report! Glad to see so many millenials supporting Amtrak and passenger rail. That is very positive for the long term.


----------



## bretton88 (May 5, 2017)

How does one get in on this? I'd love to advocate the passenger train cause with the Iowa delegation.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHamilton (May 5, 2017)

bretton88 said:


> How does one get in on this? I'd love to advocate the passenger train cause with the Iowa delegation.


NARP has national meetings twice a year: in DC in the spring (which focuses on advocating on Capitol Hill), and elsewhere in the fall. This fall, it will be in Chicago. See the NARP calendar for other events of interest.

Please join NARP if you haven't already, and join rail advocacy groups in your area. While you don't have to be a member to participate in our advocacy, joining will make sure that you get email notices when we need your voice to be heard.

Feel free to PM me, Anderson, or jis, or any of the other AU members who volunteer to serve on the NARP Board and Council if you'd like more information.

EDIT: This week's NARP Hotline has some great suggestions for how you (and everyone!) can get involved in rail advocacy. See the section headed "If you haven’t participated in NARP’s in-district campaign, NOW is the perfect time to get involved as decisions get made about rail budgets in Washington!"


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 7, 2017)

jphjaxfl said:


> Great Report! Glad to see so many millenials supporting Amtrak and passenger rail. That is very positive for the long term.


There aren't many of us. But we're ready in the wings when were needed.


----------



## bretton88 (May 9, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> jphjaxfl said:
> 
> 
> > Great Report! Glad to see so many millenials supporting Amtrak and passenger rail. That is very positive for the long term.
> ...


Many millennials support passenger trains (I am one). However most are not doing to get into the advocacy required to make effective change.


----------

